# Russell snowplow



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I am interested in any info anyone who has assembled the snowplow kit offered by Northeastern models. Their website is http://www.nemodel.com/ 

This would be my first wood kit, so any helpful info would be appreciated. The website ad provides little info as to what kit contains. Is it all wood? Looks like some parts may be plastic also. Thanks for any help. 

Weblink corrected by Peter Bunce - moderator.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok I will quantify that I have this kit and started it many years ago and then got divorced boxed up the trains and ahve not touched it since. As I recall it is a set of plans (similar to what is/was in GRR) a stack of wood (not cut or marked) and some of the accesory pieces you'll need both in metal and plastic. I bought my kit from a railroad museum in Maine (Boothbay maybe?) many years ago and I do not think my kit came with wheels or trucks? I cannot at this time remember though? I think I got the frame and the body started before I boxed it up? 

Chas


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I built one about 20 years ago. It goes together quite easily. Unfortunately, I'm not where it is located so I cannot take post a picture. If you want to use it as as a plow, I recommend a metal facing on the plow. I cut open and flattened a beer can and used that as the facing for the plow. It did work on real snow in Colorado, less than 1" deep. The Colorado snow is light and dry. If you have heavy wet snow where you live it will probably be better as a decorative item on a siding.

Chuck N 


PS: Added after rereading the original post. As I remember the car is all wood, with the exception of some metal parts. I think that the plow is card stock, I could be wrong, it has been a long time since I built it. As Chas said you will have to add wheels and coupler.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm like Chuck. I built one almost as long ago and don't remember much about the kit either.

It was one of the first kits I built so it couldn't have been that hard. I thought the instructions were fine. I added my own trucks, a Kadee coupler and a few odds and ends. I used their cardstock blade cutouts as templates to make my blade out of styrene. I didn't have any intentions of actually pushing snow around.

Here are a few pictures of my plow. I hope they help.

















































Doc


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd -

A few years ago I took an Aristo-Craft 1:29 gondola-mounted wedge plow and kinda "half-bashed" it into a Russell-type snowplow in 1:20.3 scale - strictly a "free-lance" design, based on a conglomeration of several prototypes. I took a cupola that I scavenged from an old Lionel caboose, some spare parts I had lying around, and some strip styrene and brass and came up with this:



















If you'd like to see more pix of it, just click on my name below, go to the "Rolling Stock" drop-down menu and select "A 'Half-Bashed' Snowplow."

Good luck and have fun with your project.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. Looks like I will be in the market for a kit. 

Jack- Your plow looks awesome. Wish I had the talent to scratch build like that. Nice web site also. 

Doc - Thanks for your help, pictures say 1000 words. Nice job on the kit. I don't intend on plowing with mine either. I would like to have something realistic on a siding to imply that there is a potential to do so on our railroad. Plus it would be a nice conversation piece.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd

While the following information on the Russell Snow Plow is not directly related to the kit and isn't narrow gauge, but none the less you may find it of interest.

Russell Snow Plow PDF[/b]


----------

